# Best bike add ever!!!



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Encontre este anuncio de la marca Mythic, que es la misma que Banshee en Europa y me pareció muy interesante, y lo propongo como el mejor, si alguno tiene otra propuesta o comentario es bienvenido.
Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No se... llevo como 20min hipnotizado por el anuncio...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp said:


> No se... llevo como 20min hipnotizado por el anuncio...


A mi tambien me causó el mismo efecto.

Yo creo que ha de tener algo SUBLIMINAL


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> A mi tambien me causó el mismo efecto.
> 
> Yo creo que ha de tener algo SUBLIMINAL


Cuanto dices que te costo la tan... digo, la Rune??  

Ya en serio, esta muy chido y atrapa la atencion. Vamos logra su cometido entre el posible comprador.

Por otro lado, es un poco sexista... y "ahuyenta" a algunas damas que quieran empezar en el MTB. Si de por si hay una salida en grupo y no falta la pobre chica que se ve acosada por 500 tipos ofreciendole mostrarle rutas chidisimas en lugares poco conocidos :skep: y sacandole el numero de telefono.


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

WTF! This is so good it ought to be shared by everyone. Why not x-post in the Passion forum.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Warp said:


> No se... llevo como 20min hipnotizado por el anuncio...


for what i read in the sign, it must be way much more fun riding a banshee than ride a 10,000dlls scott


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Otros candidatos*










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Banshee Bike + Marzocchi Suspension = 100% extasis


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Banshee Bike + Marzocchi Suspension = 100% extasis


No quiero hablar mucho de Marzocchi, pero prefiero el anuncio de Mythic..


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

DrF035 said:


> Encontre este anuncio de la marca Mythic, que es la misma que Banshee en Europa y me pareció muy interesante, y lo propongo como el mejor, si alguno tiene otra propuesta o comentario es bienvenido.
> Saludos
> 
> View attachment 427936


pos como dijo Don Bruno: Que bonito es lo bonito cuando està bonito!!!! ayyyy mama!!!


----------

